# Golf MkVII VCDS Tweaks



## DougMcL (Feb 2, 2010)

What I know so far:

1. Amount of fuel (in Gallons) used since the last fill up 
Go into [17] Instruments
Long Coding - (Function 07)
Go to Byte 10
Enable bit 4 










2. Password to unlock [09] Central Electronics Menus
Go into Function 16 (Permissions)
Enter the code 31347 

3. Disable Seatbelt Warning
Go into [17] Instruments
Adaptation Channels -> function 10
Select disable seatbelt warning (Gurtwarner deaktivieren)
change to "yes" (default: none) 

4. Setting Fog Lights as Coming/Leaving Home
Go into [09] Central Electronics
Go into Security Access and enter 31347
Look for the German text under "Comfort-Illumination" 
Set the new value drop down to "Fog Light" 










5. Display the battery charge level or SOC (state of Charge)
Enter [17] Instruments
Go to adaptation channels, (no need for a security log in with this module) 
Scroll down until you see Battery Charge > simply change it in the new value drop down to "active" and it's done. 

Usage
Switch the ignition off, then press (and continue to hold) the trip reset button in the middle lower of the instrument panel. It will cycle from first resetting the trip to 0 miles > show "Time" to allow you to change the clock > then keep holding until say "Battery". 
Release the button and display SOC for a few seconds before returning back to the main screen.











6. Automatic rain closing
Go into [09] Central Electronics
Go into Secuity Access and enter 31347
Go to adaptation channels and set the following:
- (15) Access Control 2 - Regenschliessen_ein aus (Rain Closing on / off) - Select Active
- (16) Access Control 2 - Regenschliessen_art (Rain closing Type) set to Permanent
- (28) Access Control 2 - Menuesteuerung Regenschliessen (Menu Control Rain close) – Set to Active (enables the menu in the ifotainment screen) 










7. Alarm beep on lock / unlock
Go into [09] Central Electronics
Go into Secuity Access and enter 31347
Adaptation channels, and you are looking for:
(1)-Acknowledgement Signals -Akustische Rueckmeldung entriegen (un-lock acoustic feedback)
(2)-Acknowledgement Signals -Akustische Rueckmeldung verriegeln (lock acoustic feedback)
Set one or both to on if you wish.
Then set the following to "on"

(7)-Acknowledgement Signals -Menuesteuerung akustische Rueckmeldung (Acoustic lock menu)
This enables a menu setting in the "car" settings, "Locking" menu of the infotainment screen to set alarm chirp on or off when locking /unlocking the car and have the option to switch it on or off from the head unit. 

8. Gauge sweep 
Go into [17] Instrument
Coding -> Function 10
Byte 1
Enable bit 0

9. Side mirrors fold?? (under investigation) 
With regards the mirrors, there are a couple of options and the one that interests me is - 
(24) Access Control 2 - Funk Spiegelanklappen Modus (mirror folding in remote mode), Need to have a bit of a play around with this one to see if the possibility of unfolding on keyfob press (rather than ignition) exists ? 

10. Change XDS interaction to strong









11. Puddle lights on while mirrors are folding
Can be found in the Door control module [42], Byte 1, Bit 5 (untick)


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCBt6d42-Fc


----------



## Norbreck21a (Jun 15, 2007)

Would have been nice if the source of this info was credited, as I started this thread over on the MK7 Golf forum, all the information above (and the photos), are pretty much pasted from my thread, which myself and other forum members have put all the work into getting.

I don't have an issue with spreading the word, but to give a little acknowledgement to the guys over on the MK7 Golf forum who have put all the hard work in would be nice ?


----------



## DougMcL (Feb 2, 2010)

Apologies. Credit is completely due to the previous poster and correct, just trying to spread the word. I've spent a couple of hours trawling the German forums at motortalk.de and haven't found anything more. Interestingly enough some of the things that appear to have worked for you haven't worked for me!


----------



## DV52 (Nov 1, 2013)

Norbreck21a said:


> Would have been nice if the source of this info was credited, as I started this thread over on the MK7 Golf forum, all the information above (and the photos), are pretty much pasted from my thread, which myself and other forum members have put all the work into getting.
> 
> I don't have an issue with spreading the word, but to give a little acknowledgement to the guys over on the MK7 Golf forum who have put all the hard work in would be nice ?


Norbreck21: the word has indeed been spread all the way to the southern hemisphere! Hi. I'm new to this forum. I have a golf MkVII (103TSI - 5G chassis). I also have one of Mr Ross's VCDS cables (HEX+CAN). Has anyone successfully diabled the stop/start sytem using VAGCOM? Ideally, I'm interested in having stop/start default to off, or to have it remember the last state before the engine is switched off. But if this is not possible, then I want to disable stop/start entirely. Any ideas please?


----------



## Jac[email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Respect comes with following the rules....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCBt6d42-Fc

So far no one deserves a thing.

The auto-scan would help people with other things in the future in addition to bit checks experimented.


----------



## DV52 (Nov 1, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Respect comes with following the rules....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCBt6d42-Fc
> 
> ...


[email protected] Parts: Not sure if your post is intended as a reply to my question (given that it follows my post in the forum). If so, you are going to have to help me with a litte more information-please. Your passing reference to "respect" and the dirth of observable things (thus far) is just a little too cryptic for one from the antipodes (subtly is not one of our national strong points)!

Thanks for the youtube video. I had looked at this some time ago. Mr Ross does provide some very useful stuff to support his products.


----------



## DV52 (Nov 1, 2013)

DV52 said:


> [email protected] Parts: Not sure if your post is intended as a reply to my question (given that it follows my post in the forum). If so, you are going to have to help me with a litte more information-please. Your passing reference to "respect" and the dirth of observable things (thus far) is just a little too cryptic for one from the antipodes (subtly is not one of our national strong points)!
> 
> Thanks for the youtube video. I had looked at this some time ago. Mr Ross does provide some very useful stuff to support his products.


Arhh!...... Now I get it! I had a look back through some of your past posts. You are delicately reminding me of rule 6 (I thiink). Very correct of you to do so, and please accept my sincere apology for the ignorant behaviour.


Wednesday,30,October,2013,16:41:18:03521
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWZZZAUZDP0***** License Plate: 
Mileage: Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: AU (5Q0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 42 44 52 5F

VIN: WVWZZZAUZDP034070 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CHPA) Labels: 04E-907-309-V1.clb
Part No SW: 04E 906 016 G HW: 04E 907 309 A
Component: 1.4l R4 TSI H08 5272 
Revision: WAH08--- 
Coding: 01250032242405082000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00079
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM14TFS01104E906016G 002006
ROD: EV_ECM14TFS01104E906016G_VW37.rod
VCID: 26431A2059EACC2ECEF-8073

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J743) Labels: 0CW-927-769.clb
Part No SW: 0CW 300 045 D HW: 0AM 927 769 G
Component: GSG DQ200-MQB H43 3901 
Revision: 00043014 Serial number: CU501212296246
Coding: 0014
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00025
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMDQ200021 001001
ROD: EV_TCMDQ200021.rod
VCID: 3A7BDE50BD5258CE9A7-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 5Q0-907-379.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 379 P HW: 5Q0 907 379 D
Component: ESC H75 0434 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 
Coding: 01FA8AA1202312700377060701C32980510448C0608094F3002A0028C1
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00025
ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB 008020
ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB_AU37.rod
VCID: 4999B19CE8B4C35603D-801C

1 Fault Found:
32866 - Databus 
U1123 00 [008] - Received Error Message
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 2985 km
Date: 2013.10.11
Time: 10:28:16


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5G0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5G0 907 044 Q HW: 5G0 907 044 Q
Component: Climatronic H02 0503 
Revision: 00001K06 
Coding: 00120004200100011005000012101800
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00025
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACClimaBHBVW37X 002017
ROD: EV_ACClimaBHBVW37X_VW37.rod
VCID: 3561CD6C944CB7B6775-8060

Fresh Air Blower Front: 

Refrigerant Pressure And Temperature Sender: 

Air quality sensor: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 5Q0-937-08X-MV1.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 N HW: 5Q0 937 084 N
Component: BCM MQBAB M H14 0106 
Serial number: 00011234701612
Coding: 03001842C24102FB0FA4400000040308100A000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00025
ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMCONTI 010001
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_VW37.rod
VCID: 4385A3B4CA981906C91-8016

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5G2 955 119 A HW: 5G2 955 119 A
Component: WWS 121120 042 0551 
Serial number: 121206042218
Coding: 0E4DD5

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 547 HW: 5Q0 955 547 
Component: RLFS 024 0042 
Serial number: Y13M01D03H20M05S37S1
Coding: 00A8DD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 5Q0-919-294.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 919 294 B HW: 5Q0 919 294 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K 002 0026 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 94231233000504
Coding: 0031151011
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00025
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000 002016
ROD: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000_AU37.rod
VCID: 3A7BDE50BD5258CE9A7-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5Q0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 655 C HW: 5Q0 959 655 C
Component: AirbagVW20 011 0361 
Serial number: 003F5R01UHNZ
Coding: 98CCC000000000005C00000000C800000065
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00061
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X 002126
ROD: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X.rod
VCID: 408FACB8DB8E021ED43-8015

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 201 13
Component: SideSensor_Df 001 0887 
Serial number: 357670000007612C7C0W
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 201 13
Component: SideSensor_Pf 001 0887 
Serial number: 358670000006332C7C0V
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 400 301 13
Component: SideSensor_Dr 001 6149 
Serial number: 3516502AF0CD5EC471C+
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 400 201 13
Component: SideSensor_Pr 001 6149 
Serial number: 3526502B30CD5EC2136J
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 401 112 12
Component: FrontSensor_D 001 6149 
Serial number: 3556502B30CD5EC4008M
Coding: 2D2D2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5Q0-953-549.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 953 507 AE HW: 5Q0 953 549 A
Component: Lenks. Modul 007 0070 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 08011304220489
Coding: 0500
Shop #: WSC 40195 333 37120
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSKLOMQB 009001
ROD: EV_SMLSKLOMQB.rod
VCID: 79F9015CF8D493D6D3D-802C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5G0 920 860 HW: 5G0 920 860 
Component: KOMBI 235 0555 
Coding: 27A401082380000800086A00040000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00025
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB 008026
ROD: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB_VW37.rod
VCID: E5C1DD2CE46C8736875-80B0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 530 E HW: 5Q0 907 530 E
Component: GW MQB Mid 121 1109 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 0000188941
Coding: 030100342B086400EF0006481C0F00010001000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00025
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewLear 006010
ROD: EV_GatewLear_VW37.rod
VCID: 3365F3749A38A986591-8066

Generator: 

Multifunction unit control module: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5G0 959 442 J HW: 5G0 959 442 J
Component: E221__MFL-DC1 H13 0035 
Serial number: 02120005290300060291
Coding: 280000

Battery Monitoring Control Module: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5Q0 915 181 C HW: 5Q0 915 181 C
Component: J367-BDMHella H03 8042 
Serial number: 3451678601 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q4 959 593 HW: 5Q4 959 593 
Component: TSG FS 007 0006 
Serial number: 0000046453458 
Coding: 003A02208001020000001000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00025
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT 006001
ROD: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 020B66B09502D00E827-8057

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5Q4 959 812 A HW: 5Q4 959 812 A
Component: Fond FHSG DRV 007 0002 
Serial number: 00000000000000502227
Coding: 0D0000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: 5Q0-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 909 144 L HW: 5Q0 909 144 L
Component: EPS_MQB_ZFLS 119 1021 
Coding: 01
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00025
ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisMQB 008022
ROD: EV_SteerAssisMQB.rod
VCID: 3D71D54CAC7C6FF6BF5-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q4 959 592 HW: 5Q4 959 592 
Component: TSG BFS 007 0006 
Serial number: 0000048027940 
Coding: 003A00208E01020000801000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00025
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT 006001
ROD: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 010969BC9004CB169BD-8054

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5Q4 959 811 A HW: 5Q4 959 811 A
Component: Fond FHSG PSG 007 0002 
Serial number: 00000000000000502825
Coding: 050000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5G0 035 846 A HW: 5G0 035 846 
Component: MU-S-N-ER 039 0421 
Serial number: V1F00501130081
Coding: 02730008FF00000011510001000900001F0100960100010245
Shop #: WSC 43847 000 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUStd4CPASE 002039
ROD: EV_MUStd4CPASE_VW37.rod
VCID: 275D17245EE0D526F59-8072

Media Player Position 1: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5G0 919 605 D HW: 5G0 919 605 D
Component: ABT_Std_Nav H44 0022 
Serial number: VWZ8Z9M3400KZM 

Engine Control Module 2: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5G0 919 866 A HW: -----------
Component: ROW 2013 --- 0022 
Serial number: --------------------

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm saying please post the auto-scan so rules have been complied with as everyone else must do.

This way it is fair and the scan maybe helps someone in the future.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you very much sir for that scan.....

I would like to take the time to applaud your efforts in experimenting.:beer:

Yay!


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

@Doug and @Dana,

is the coming home function available on a Golf 7 GTi?
You know, when i lock the doors the lights will stay on 10-20 or 30 seconds??

Hope you can help me.

Greetings Ron


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

awesome!!!! good free mods..... now to find a mkvii to play with


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

DV52 said:


> Wednesday,30,October,2013,16:41:18:03521
> VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
> VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
> Data version: 20130910
> ...


I'm just curious about your VIN number as VCDS AutoScan.txt don't list a *AU* chassis type, which model and year do you have please?


----------



## DV52 (Nov 1, 2013)

Keithuk said:


> I'm just curious about your VIN number as VCDS AutoScan.txt don't list a *AU* chassis type, which model and year do you have please?


KeithUK: My vehicle is a VW Golf MkVII 103TSI Highline. I'm not sure if this model was released in UK, but in Australia it's marketted as a 2013 model. The chassis type that's stamped on the car is "5G". I had understood from Mr Ross's website that this was a "Rest-of-world" chassis. One of the problems with software version 12.12 .0 for VCDS is that it returns alot of german language stuff for my chassis. Plus many of the controllers for my car are simply not supported. Not sure why VCDS is electing to call my chassis 5QO. 

Hope this helps answer your question. Please ask me again (a different way) if I have misunderstood your inquiry.


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes they do sell VW MkVII Golf S 1.2 TSI in the UK but they are 105PS, I take it you don't live in the UK?

It strange that VCDS AutoScan.txt doesn't list that AU code though it actually lists mine as wrong the VIN number says 1K, 1K,VW Golf/Jetta V (2004 > 2009) but that shows 5K,VW Golf/Jetta VI (2009 > 2013).

Maybe it would be nice to show your car spec in your signature then users won't need to ask the obvious?


----------



## DV52 (Nov 1, 2013)

Keithuk said:


> Yes they do sell VW MkVII Golf S 1.2 TSI in the UK but they are 105PS, I take it you don't live in the UK?
> 
> It strange that VCDS AutoScan.txt doesn't list that AU code though it actually lists mine as wrong the VIN number says 1K, 1K,VW Golf/Jetta V (2004 > 2009) but that shows 5K,VW Golf/Jetta VI (2009 > 2013).
> 
> Maybe it would be nice to show your car spec in your signature then users won't need to ask the obvious?


KeithUK: I've taken your advice and updated my signature (hopefully it has worked). Still waiting for some one to help me with how to disable Stop/Start function on the car. 

Whilst I appreciate the advantages of Stop/Start in terms of environmental impact, I have found the facility to be quite dangerous when you need to car to react quickly (for example, when completing a RH turn against oncomming traffic). My view after some months using Stop/start is that it has the propensity to turn a close-call into an absolute disaster. I guess that it's a risk management issue ultimately that requires a personal decision by each individual driver (i.e. environment advantages versus risk of a collision in what would otherwise be a close call). 

My car has a button on the central consol that turns the function off/on, but it always defaults to "on" everftime that the ignition is turned on. Ideally, I'd like to have the car remember the previous on/off state. But, if this is not possible, then I'm hoping that VCDS can disable the Stop/Start.


----------



## dpincus (Jun 28, 2008)

*FYI - Rain Closing does not work and VCDS can not enable it*

The instructions for rain auto-closing are incomplete. To get it to work the RLFS module must also be recoded, but VCDS can not code this module.

Other software does allow this module to be recoded, so I'm hoping VCDS will enable this functionality. 

Reference: http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-2871.html


----------



## szaboz (Apr 3, 2014)

*Comfort turn signal*

I successfully changed the number of flashes to 5, but it seems that nothing changed... 
I think I should reset this module somehow, but I have no idea how to do...
Any advice?
Thanks.


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

szaboz said:


> I successfully changed the number of flashes to 5, but it seems that nothing changed...
> I think I should reset this module somehow, but I have no idea how to do...
> Any advice?
> Thanks.


*Extend the Indicator Tap Flasher*

Now its not a bad feature this I mainly use it on motorways but with 3 flashes by default someone could miss a couple if they aren't looking.

Click on *09-Cent. Elect.*



















Then on *Cent. Elect.* click the *Adaptation - 10 button.*










Select *Comfort Turn Signals (Cycle)* from the combobox. That will show Channel 31 and the *Stored value* (default) is 3. You can change the number of blinks from 1 to 5 using the up and down buttons. Don’t bother typing numbers into the *New value* box as the *Save* button won’t be enabled. Click Save when done and then click *Done, Go Back.*


----------



## szaboz (Apr 3, 2014)

Clear. I managed to change to 5, but without effect. When I re-read I get back the 5 value, but when I use it flashes 3 times.


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Is somebody retrofitted cruise control system to the Golf 7 / Octavia 3?
Is there something else to be activated beside standard Engine/Wheel Electronics as in previous models?


----------



## flygteye (Apr 26, 2008)

szaboz said:


> I successfully changed the number of flashes to 5, but it seems that nothing changed...
> I think I should reset this module somehow, but I have no idea how to do...
> Any advice?
> Thanks.


I had this same problem and I got the answer from Roger(2050?) 

Go into Car Menu >setup>factory settings>Lights. Reset the light setting to factory and then it will work. I just did in on mine and it worked.


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anybody know if the alarm chirp on lock works in NAR cars that honk the horn as standard? Or do we have to have the euro alarm siren? Very interested in this...


----------



## Badwolf9 (Aug 26, 2014)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> Does anybody know if the alarm chirp on lock works in NAR cars that honk the horn as standard? Or do we have to have the euro alarm siren? Very interested in this...


Chris,

I was able to disable the horn on locking from the MFD/Radio screen settings. NO VCDS necessary.

(Local btw, out Amherst way)

J


----------



## Badwolf9 (Aug 26, 2014)

Vag-Com beta 14.8 has some (some) coding for the 15'Golf


Was able to turn on Oil Temp in the MFD (cool)


Want to figure out a way to get the radio to stay on until doors are opened, was able to change the country code to UK in my 13 Passat to solve this but no apparent way (yet) to do this in my 15' Golf.


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

Badwolf9 said:


> Vag-Com beta 14.8 has some (some) coding for the 15'Golf
> 
> 
> Was able to turn on Oil Temp in the MFD (cool)
> ...



When you used the new 14.8 beta, did it ask you to update your HEX-CAN before being able to use the newest version?


----------



## Badwolf9 (Aug 26, 2014)

No, it just asked me to do a new scan, which I did.


----------



## Rajeevx5 (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone have the ABS control module security access code as 20103 and 40168 don't seem to work?
thank you


----------



## amp1080 (Oct 3, 2002)

Anyone know how to lock the car while it's running? Could really use this to warm up the car on cold days. MK7 GTI of course.

Thanks


----------



## jason.bourne (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey Doug, I am running 12.12.0 either, but I don't have the “label” display on my VCDs screen. Would you mind share the Label file of your 12.12.0? And... really good dig on the hidden functions！


----------



## Drewdownkali (May 8, 2011)

Any idea what the security access code is for the new golf sportwagen? 31347 doesn't work


----------



## Maverick25 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi,

I have a Golf VII (EU), build 2013. with 1.6 TDI engine and DSG transmission.

I have a VCDS 16.8 version. I did many tweaks, but one of the most useful will not work for me:

6. Automatic rain closing
Go into [09] Central Electronics
Go into Secuity Access and enter 31347
Go to adaptation channels and set the following:
- (15) Access Control 2 - Regenschliessen_ein aus (Rain Closing on / off) - Select Active
- (16) Access Control 2 - Regenschliessen_art (Rain closing Type) set to Permanent
- (28) Access Control 2 - Menuesteuerung Regenschliessen (Menu Control Rain close) – Set to Active (enables the menu in the ifotainment screen) 

So, I did as it is explained, I got even this option in menu. But, when I leave windows open and spill glass of water on sensor on windshield, windows will not close (car is turned off and locked).
Am I missing something?


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*start stop sucks*



DV52 said:


> KeithUK: I've taken your advice and updated my signature (hopefully it has worked). Still waiting for some one to help me with how to disable Stop/Start function on the car.
> 
> Whilst I appreciate the advantages of Stop/Start in terms of environmental impact, I have found the facility to be quite dangerous when you need to car to react quickly (for example, when completing a RH turn against oncomming traffic). My view after some months using Stop/start is that it has the propensity to turn a close-call into an absolute disaster. I guess that it's a risk management issue ultimately that requires a personal decision by each individual driver (i.e. environment advantages versus risk of a collision in what would otherwise be a close call).
> 
> My car has a button on the central consol that turns the function off/on, but it always defaults to "on" everftime that the ignition is turned on. Ideally, I'd like to have the car remember the previous on/off state. But, if this is not possible, then I'm hoping that VCDS can disable the Stop/Start.


I drove an Audi A6 in Germany rental, at first didn't realize what was happening! By the 3rd time it shut off, i says, OOOOO, found the off button! It was slick technology just turn the wheel and it started, but the momentary no power is creepy, and Dangerous like you say, a split second can make all the difference...what it saves in fuel, just ain't worth the annoyance and possible danger...


----------



## BxAxNxKxSxY (Mar 21, 2017)

Norbreck21a said:


> Would have been nice if the source of this info was credited, as I started this thread over on the MK7 Golf forum, all the information above (and the photos), are pretty much pasted from my thread, which myself and other forum members have put all the work into getting.
> 
> I don't have an issue with spreading the word, but to give a little acknowledgement to the guys over on the MK7 Golf forum who have put all the hard work in would be nice ?


 thanks for the contribution  

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

